# Indian - Harley(Still Looking)



## Rusty72 (Jul 30, 2017)

Anyone have a Indian or Harley bicycle they'd like to sell. Looking for a 1916 Indian with cigar tank
original cond. Or a original Harley Davidson bicycle
Let me know. Thanks.


----------



## gazube (Sep 1, 2017)

Rusty72 said:


> Anyone have a Indian or Harley bicycle they'd like to sell. Looking for a 1916 Indian with cigar tank
> original cond. Or a original Harley Davidson bicycle
> Let me know. Thanks.






Frank from Frank's Restorations.   Facebook if you have it our shop is almost complete with a 1920 Harley Davidson bicycle...  Frank's Restorations is our fb name.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 1, 2017)

Rusty72 said:


> Anyone have a Indian or Harley bicycle they'd like to sell. Looking for a 1916 Indian with cigar tank
> original cond. Or a original Harley Davidson bicycle
> Let me know. Thanks.



Hunting original is the only way to go on any motorcycle related bike for two reasons; 1. most are not done correctly and 2. a lot use repo parts for the critical components e.g. badge and chain ring. To me, unless there is proof the bike started as a Harley, Indian, or Flying Merkel, the bike lacks the soul of the original and is just another Davis, Westfield, or Miami with parts on it. Is that a "purist" view-probably. V/r Shawn


----------



## zephyrblau (Sep 1, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Hunting original is the only way to go on any motorcycle related bike for two reasons; 1. most are not done correctly and 2. a lot use repo parts for the critical components e.g. badge and chain ring. To me, unless there is proof the bike started as a Harley, Indian, or Flying Merkel, the bike lacks the soul of the original and is just another Davis, Westfield, or Miami with parts on it. Is that a "purist" view-probably. V/r Shawn




well put.


----------



## zephyrblau (Sep 1, 2017)

gazube said:


> Frank from Frank's Restorations.   Facebook if you have it our shop is almost complete with a 1920 Harley Davidson bicycle...  Frank's Restorations is our fb name.




this doesn't turn up for me


----------



## gazube (Sep 17, 2017)

zephyrblau said:


> this doesn't turn up for me


----------



## Balloontyre (Sep 18, 2017)

Oh boy


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 18, 2017)

Nice...but in Freqmans view it's a fake.. I love it nice job...


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 18, 2017)

gazube said:


> View attachment 678018
> 
> View attachment 678019



Nice.....


----------



## gazube (Sep 23, 2017)

Original Harley from an older gentleman who passed this was his bike our shop restored.


----------



## gazube (Sep 23, 2017)

It's original not a fake if you know nothing about bicycles


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 23, 2017)

The OP is looking for an original condition bike. Personally I would not have restored that bike. It is a nice looking bike though. V/r Shawn


----------



## gazube (Sep 23, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> The OP is looking for an original condition bike. Personally I would not have restored that bike. It is a nice looking bike though. V/r Shawn



Totally understand being torn between original and Restorations but our shop would only survive on clients who are looking for full Restorations.  We have restored many bicycles and other items including Indians motorcycle so if a client wants there bike original obviously they would never call us.  Our shop does not have time to debate who wants original and who wants restored, it's a very sensitive subject on both sides, but when they come to me for the corkaline grips which are new to put on their bicycles those are new yet I've had many clients buy them.  This bike has been restored and sold$7,000...


----------



## Rust_Trader (Sep 23, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> The OP is looking for an original condition bike. Personally I would not have restored that bike. It is a nice looking bike though. V/r Shawn





Yeah what a shame, but there is a buyer for anything.


----------



## gazube (Sep 23, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> The OP is looking for an original condition bike. Personally I would not have restored that bike. It is a nice looking bike though. V/r Shawn



Totally understand being torn between original and Restorations but our shop would only survive on clients who are looking for full Restorations.  We have restored many bicycles and other items including Indians motorcycle so if a client wants there bike original obviously they would never call us.  Our shop does not have time to debate who wants original and who wants restored, it's a very sensitive subject on both sides, but when they come to me for the corkaline grips which are new to put on their bicycles those are new yet I've had many clients buy them.  This bike has been restored and sold$7,000...


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 23, 2017)

Only a small few care about originality.. it's what the owner prefers that matters.freqman had better sell the areocycle and a few others  its going against your religion ........now that I'm thinking about it,how can you sleep with all the restored bikes in your collection...?.....  :0


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 24, 2017)

redline1968 said:


> Only a small few care about originality.. it's what the owner prefers that matters.freqman had better sell the areocycle and a few others  its going against your religion ........now that I'm thinking about it,how can you sleep with all the restored bikes in your collection...?.....  :0




It really sucks and I'm miserable but I'll muddle through... V/r Shawn


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 24, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> It really sucks and I'm miserable but I'll muddle through... V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 681411



Yep... too bad....it really does a degradation of your whole concept...including the Chevell SS in the back ground.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 24, 2017)

redline1968 said:


> Yep... too bad....it really does a degradation of your whole concept...including the Chevell SS in the back ground.




Actually that is my 'ol El Camino. An original SS 454 car. Staying within the subject of this thread here is a pic of the day I used it to haul three motorcycle related bicycles to a local car show-Indian, Flying Merkel, and Excelsior. V/r Shawn


----------



## Bikermaniac (Mar 18, 2018)

I love that HD, personally I wouldn't restore it, the paint was crappy yes, but was original. However it looks amazing once restored, they did a great job. I would be proud to own that bicycle.

I'm not a purist, but I don't like reproduction parts. If I'm going buy a bicycle or to put a project together it has to be done right, with the correct parts, as as close as factory specs as possible, unless a part is not longer available (like single tube tires, early grips, ideal pedal blocks, etc).


----------

